# Gold Books on eBay 2 of my best books One Day Left on Auctio



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's one of the auction numbers. 140300371116	I sold these on eBay a few weeks ago. The bidder didn't pay for them. Last time the three books up now went for $160.00 total.


----------

